# Pig roast rotisserie style electric grill rental in St. Louis



## pigroaster (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi,

Two years ago I roasted a pig and rented the grill from Sun Rentals which appears to be closed now. Does anyone know where I can rent one in the St. Louis area?

Thanks


----------

